

Show HN: BurgeRadar – iOS app to find hamburger places around you - dalequi
https://itunes.apple.com/es/app/id1016410220

======
greenyoda
Sorry, but it seems excessive to me to have to install an app just for
burgers. Do I also need separate apps for sushi, Chinese food, coffee,
doughnuts, bars, etc.? To find burger places near me, I can just open up my
browser, go to Google and type "burgers $ZIP_CODE" (and it even gives me
ratings and a map).

Each new app I install will take up memory, consume bandwidth to update itself
and possibly send my personal information to yet another site.

From the business point of view, can you really make a profit by restricting
yourself to such a tiny slice of the food market?

~~~
dalequi
Hi greenyoda! Thank you for your comment. I really understand your concern
about the separate apps and storage. This is not an app for everyone, it's an
app for people obsessed with burgers.

Before building this I used to open Yelp or Foursquare (I'm using Yelp API,
btw), but this is much faster and comfortable.

I usually don't know where I'm living, so the zip code option is totally
discarded :)

Thanks for stopping by!

PS: I'm not looking for any business model, I'm just a burger lover.

------
richerlariviere
I think 10km max is not enough. You should increase that limit. For a good
burger I'm ready to drive more than 10km.

~~~
dalequi
Hi guys! Thanks for your comments

As I explain in the description of the App Store, I've created this app
because when I travel I love trying the best hamburgers of the place (FYI, the
best european burger I've tried is in London, Honest Burgers).

About the maximum limit, I set up 10km because personally I don't expect going
more than that if I'm really hungry, but it's something I want to add to the
next version (a small settings panel that allows to set this value).

Thanks again, it's my first iOS app and I'm really excited!

